# Trying to understand how to use the 1dX II for a sport photography



## motiyairl (Jun 2, 2017)

Hi guy’s I’m trying to understand how to use the 1dX II for a sport photography with emphasis on the focus tracking...

For an example and to be clearer... when I photographing a moving subject I know that my first step is to put the camera on AI SERVO... but how do I “tell” it to track a moving subject? Reason says that I must choose in AF Area Selection Mode the last option: Automatic selection AF (entire AF area). I’d tried to photograph an airplane like this, in selecting AI Servo AF characteristics I choose the first Case (versatile multipurpose setting) and it went well, the airplane was the only thing in the frame that had contrast so it was easy... but what if I wanted to photograph Motorcycle racing for example... and I want to focus just on one motorcycle... how do I “tell” the camera focus on that motorcycle and not the other ones? And how do I “tell” it to continue tracking the motorcycle that when I take the pictures all of them will be sharp? I read the instruction manual and this part is my weak point... I’m coming from event photography and trying to learn how to use the camera for sport photography...

Thanks for your answers..

Moti


----------



## beagle100 (Jun 2, 2017)

motiyairl said:


> Hi guy’s I’m trying to understand how to use the 1dX II for a sport photography with emphasis on the focus tracking...
> 
> For an example and to be clearer... when I photographing a moving subject I know that my first step is to put the camera on AI SERVO... but how do I “tell” it to track a moving subject? Reason says that I must choose in AF Area Selection Mode the last option: Automatic selection AF (entire AF area). I’d tried to photograph an airplane like this, in selecting AI Servo AF characteristics I choose the first Case (versatile multipurpose setting) and it went well, the airplane was the only thing in the frame that had contrast so it was easy... but what if I wanted to photograph Motorcycle racing for example... and I want to focus just on one motorcycle... how do I “tell” the camera focus on that motorcycle and not the other ones? And how do I “tell” it to continue tracking the motorcycle that when I take the pictures all of them will be sharp? I read the instruction manual and this part is my weak point... I’m coming from event photography and trying to learn how to use the camera for sport photography...
> 
> ...




with the more advanced cameras there are more advanced "auto focusing" techniques -  large AF zone, tracking sensitivity, multi point, etc. 

 (I don't have one of those cameras)

For sports I use AI servo, one AF point (usually top-center),  (having a touch screen is nice)  high speed continuous shooting mode.   Then I aim the camera at the players half-pressing the shutter which continually tracks the player I'm interested in and then I press the shutter button.  --- seems to work pretty good

*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


----------



## jaomul (Jun 2, 2017)

Select the focus points, put them on the motorcycle in AI servo and do your best to keep them points on the motorcycle. That's for a start, other more clever focus settings can track individual objects, but normally only if they are prominent in the frame, i'd doubt distinguishing between individual motorcycles is a feature that is successful even with the 1dx


----------



## tecboy (Jun 2, 2017)

I don't have 1dx, but others have said, set to AI servo and 1 point AF mode.  Hold the shutter half way, and the give camera enough time to focus sharply before you press the shutter all the way down.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 4, 2017)

If you bought a 1Dx MkII and have not read the manual completely at least twice then you are wasting your time and money.  After you understand the camera then read this: http://cpn.canon-europe.com/files/education/technical/eos_1d_x_explained/AF_guide_EOS-1DX_eng.pdf

Even though I already owned a 1Dx, when I got my MkII I read the manual completely before using the body.  This is about as far away from a P&S or even a T series body as you can get.  Until you understand this bird completely you will be lost and struggling.


----------



## chuasam (Jun 9, 2017)

Hey I bought a D810 and didn't even take the manual out of the baggies.


----------



## TCampbell (Jun 9, 2017)

The 1D X Mark II is an extremely "technical" camera.  You really must read the manual end to end.  

Also, Canon makes a specific guide (somewhere around 50 pages) on just the auto-focus system alone.

See:  Canon DLC: Article: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II AF Setting Guidebook

Download the PDF and read it (it'd probably read it at least twice).


----------

